# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  كاهش حجم log file ديتابيس

## سیروس مقصودی

با سلام
 من چگونه ميتوانم در sqlserver2008 R2   حجم Log File ديتابيس را كاهش دهم ؟

----------

